# Royal Canin Bulldog Puppy or Innova Large Breed Puppy Food for English Bulldog?



## mnacha (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a 4 1/2 month old english bulldog and she has been on Royal Canin Bulldog Puppy since she was 8 weeks old. I was told by the vet to put her on a large breed puppy food and so I was wondering what anyones opinion is for the Innova Large Breed Puppy food is. Also how many cups a day should I feed her now, the back of the back seems to be a lot! Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

The recommended amount on the back of the bag is always really high, though puppies need to be fed a lot more than adults. I'd ask your vet the amount to feed a puppy. (or see if one of our other members has an idea. i don't do puppies, personally.) As to Innova, it's not the best available, though certainly better than royal canin. petfoodadvisor.com rates pet foods. go to your local pet store, write down the brands available and the prices, then look them up on petfoodadvisor.com. that way, you can see what foods rate highly and are within your price range.


----------



## Two Leashes (Jun 5, 2010)

If those were my only two choices I'd definately go with Innova. However if you have other options I would suggest an all life stages (or just adult), grain free or limited grain. RC seems very grain heavy to me, there are some less then ideal ingredients and they are quite vague on where they outsource some their ingredients to. Innova is good but the protein is low in my opinion. 

What other options do you have near you? Are you able to look into Acana, Orijen, Go!, Fromm, California Naturals, Nature's Variety or Earthborn? I also like Oven Baked Parallel but unless you're in Canada this may not be available to you. 

Either way I wouldn't stick to just one brand/flavor. I'd pick a few and rotate them either weekly, monthly some even do it daily. It is beneficial to the dog to do this, helps prevent picky eaters, allergies, and honestly would you want to eat the same thing for the rest of your life? Not likely.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

If those were the two options and price didn't matter, I'd actually probably stick with RC Bulldog over Innova. RC Bulldog isn't a bad formula. The vet's idea of a large breed food is probably for higher glucosamine and chondroitin content for joint support. RC bulldog does have above average glucosamine and chondroitin for joint support already. On the other hand, a lot of large breed dog foods aren't really any different than normal foods. There is no mention of glucosamine and chondroitin content for Innova.

Other than that, the ingredients are fairly comparable between the two with RC having wheat gluten but also higher total protein and fat content.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

"and honestly would you want to eat the same thing for the rest of your life? Not likely."

Him being a human and all and his dog being a dog makes the question about as relevant as what's your dog's favorite website and what's his favorite book to read. A varied diet is a human trait. Dogs do just fine with one kibble. Unless either of you has some data that comes from double blind studies then anything you've posted here is about the same as buying the late night potency pills off of infomercials.

To the OP, what has your vet suggested. Most vets will suggest large breed puppy food for dogs of that size. I'd go with what the veterinary professionals suggest.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

seaboxador said:


> "and honestly would you want to eat the same thing for the rest of your life? Not likely."
> 
> Him being a human and all and his dog being a dog makes the question about as relevant as what's your dog's favorite website and what's his favorite book to read. A varied diet is a human trait. Dogs do just fine with one kibble. Unless either of you has some data that comes from double blind studies then anything you've posted here is about the same as buying the late night potency pills off of infomercials.
> 
> To the OP, what has your vet suggested. Most vets will suggest large breed puppy food for dogs of that size. I'd go with what the veterinary professionals suggest.


Just because dogs do "just fine" on one kibble does not mean they can't get bored of it (and btw, where is the double blind study that says dogs should only be fed one type of kibble for the rest of their life?). And, actually, a varied diet is an *animal *trait, not a human one. Every animal has preferences for certain foods. You really think that deer only ever eat ONE species or grass, or cougars only eat one species of deer? Cause they don't.... all animals (humans included) have food preferences.

If you're concerned about joint development you could always supplement with human-grade glucosamine supplements, or there are also lots of glucosamine chews for dogs available.


----------



## Two Leashes (Jun 5, 2010)

Your being a little dramatic. Yes they can survive on one brand/protein, they can also survive on crud like Ol' Roy doesn't mean they should eat it or that they are thriving on it. Varied is a human trait? No my dear, by far is it only a human trait. Do wild canines eat only one protein? No, one feeding they might have elk, the next deer, then maybe rabbit, grouse, or buffalo. I don't believe any being on this earth sticks to only one source of food. Sticking to one brand, one protein source has more of a chance to create picky eaters, allergies and intolerances. And with many foods that have the inclusion of supplements such as glucosamine I don't see that it has enough in it to really make much of a difference. Adding in a supplement is the suggested way to go. And you don't need to buy expensive pet ones, human ones work just as well. That's what we use on our Lab. It is also more ideal to feed a large breed puppy adult food or an all life stages food instead of puppy food. But I don't consider EB's to be large breed dogs, I consider them a medium breed even with their bone structure.

There is a bit in here that speaks about rotating your dog's dry food.
http://media.wiley.com/product_data/excerpt/35/07645176/0764517635.pdf

Also I'd take any vet's nutritional advise with a grain of salt. Many vets are not well taught in that area, and what they are taught is supported by Hills, Royal Canin, Eukanuba and Iams. They are spoon fed that these are the foods to feed and unless they take their own time and money to learn more this is what they believe on their short teachings of the subject. I don't believe anyone should take just the blind advise of their vet, doctor or even people on the internet they should also do some reasearch themselves.


----------

